
Microsoft, RedHat, IBM, Docker, Mesosphere, CoreOS and SaltStack join Kubernetes - bgoldy
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/07/welcome-microsoft-redhat-ibm-docker-and-more-to-the-kubernetes-community.html
======
ifup
The cool thing that is that we have a number of companies contributing
significant technologies to the open source ecosystem that build a stack of
software that gets us closer to running distributed systems in a reasonable
reproducible manner:

\- Google is bringing kubernetes (k8s) which represents their experience in
deploying cluster wide applications

\- CoreOS is bringing etcd to the table for the cluster wide decisions in k8s

\- Docker is bringing a format that makes getting your applications isolated
and running quickly

~~~
presspot
\- Mesosphere is bringing Kubernetes on Mesos, which will give you a top-to-
bottom stack that approximates Google's Omega/Borg at scale.

[http://mesosphere.io/2014/07/10/mesosphere-announces-
kuberne...](http://mesosphere.io/2014/07/10/mesosphere-announces-kubernetes-
on-mesos/)

------
djb_hackernews
crickets from VMWare/EMC. Docker/containers will eat their lunch if they don't
jump in and get involved.

~~~
wmf
If KVM didn't eat their lunch already, why would Docker be different?

~~~
tux1968
Because it's a new paradigm, not just a competing virtual-machine
implementation.

~~~
evol262
It's not a paradigm which even remotely threatens VMware's use case, though.

------
contingencies
TLDR; Kubernetes is basically like a local copy of a specific-configuration
cloud provider that uses docker. It's also Google Cloud Platform's basis, so
developing against it lets you deploy your code there. As far as software
goes, it's very immature/early days. Some of the pertinent architectural
limitations that Kubernetes appears to have are: limited range of target OS
platforms for services to target, non-standard mechanism of service
relationship abstraction (read: lock-in warning), immature security model,
limited support for complex network topologies (eg. hardware switch
management), fixed approach to cluster scheduling/consensus.

PS. Corrections welcome, I'm just trying to help people get a grasp without
bothering with the background reading.

------
jwildeboer
Interesting. No Canonical/Ubuntu.

~~~
tormeh
They're Python-fans, I believe.

EDIT: This used to be their recommended way of making apps:
[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2009/08/quickl...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2009/08/quickly-new-rails-like-rapid-development-tools-for-ubuntu/)

~~~
thejosh
They use go to build juju.

------
sidcool
It's great so see tech giants going along well for technical growth.

------
donniezazen
Google's open source investment hugely astonishes me but as far as desktop is
concerned they are also hugely oblivious and ignorant (Yes, I am talking about
Drive for Linux).

------
ihsw
These are massive names using Go now. This is an exciting time for Gophers.

~~~
thescrewdriver
I'm curious how a vague cheerleading-your-favourite-technology comment became
the most upvoted in this discussion.

~~~
gulbrandr
I think "This is an exciting time for Gophers." is the reason.

~~~
stephenr
Gophers? Thats what developers who use the Go language call themselves?

What's with the ridiculously bad naming/branding in the tech world?

* Gophers (the animal) are considered by many to be a pest.

* The Docker logo is a whale carrying shipping containers on its back. Shipping containers that go into the ocean are basically unrecoverable/not worth recovering, and whales spend very little of their time on the surface (meaning all the containers will go into the ocean)

This is as ridiculous as having an airline named after an animal that cannot
fly and kills people.

~~~
jahewson
That would be Tiger Airways [https://tigerair.com](https://tigerair.com)

------
miles932
Am I the only one to notice that if you subtract the k-es from the name,
kubernetes becomes UBERNET.

